# Saginaw powerbike



## LUKE135 (Apr 15, 2022)

Does any one have a saginaw powerbike. I need a cardboard pattern of the coaster brake brackets. Mine are missing. I made some that work but would like the originals. Thanks


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 16, 2022)

Sure can I have one hanging around.
PM me your zip
Thanks GT


----------



## LUKE135 (Apr 16, 2022)

Wow thanks. 207 11th ave N.E. rochester Minnesota 55906. PS I found a original kickstart aa7 continental motor. Came complete


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 20, 2022)

You gotta love The Cabe ask and you shall receive


----------



## gtflyte (May 1, 2022)

Luke 135
Cardboard patterns complete will mail out tomorrow


----------



## LUKE135 (May 1, 2022)

Thanks a million. We will be riding the powerbike soon


----------



## gtflyte (May 15, 2022)




----------

